# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  2013 Scuba Gear Package of the Year

## Scubadivingear

Here's a cool list of the top Scuba diving gear package  from 2013, as compiled by Prime scuba. There are definitely a few  package  on the list I would love to have. Anything you need/want?

----------


## davisj

I would like to do this! =)

----------


## Eliasste

Thank you for the article, it's really great and helpful to me.

----------

